# Handsome Hobbes



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, after raining basically nonstop (give or take a day or two) for almost two weeks, Hobbes has become a matted mess. I finally have him all brushed out after way to much time to think about! 

He just had a bath too, but of course he needed to go outside in the mud before I could get a picture! 

Just thought I'd do a photo update because as much as I love the long hair, he is most definitely getting a haircut the first week of May!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he's a doll no matter what.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, the groomer had an unexpected opening come up. So Hobbes got cut today. I don't hate it, but I'm not sure I'm in love with it. It's so short! It's much shorter than I was expecting. The groomer said he had too many knots. I thought I'd been doing a pretty good job with keeping them out and then doing damage control after a bad week. I've been using a comb not a brush and doing him 10-15 minutes a day. I guess I'll just have to try again. He's throwing his coat now, so maybe as it grows back it will be easier. 

If I had know the body was going to be cut so short, I probably would have just had them made the head short as well. He kind of looks like a huge head on a small body. Oh well, it will certainly be easy that's for sure. He's cute to me no matter what!b


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww he looks so sweet!! The body hair will grow out before ya know it!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, I think he looks great! he has the bod for a puppy cut for sure!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

He looks adorable!! Nothing could look bad on that cutie!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks cute and grooming will be soooooo much easier!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

He looks great,and it really does grow back very quickly!Is he more bouncy?!


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

It's funny you'd mention that Clare, he is more bouncy. He LOVES fetch and he's been bunny hopping after his toy instead of running.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

If he is blowing coat and matting now, Hobbes will probably appreciate his short coat more than ever! It will no doubt grow back quickly. He has the cutest face! I would love that face cut on Finn.


----------

